# 94 Altima gas guzzler



## marvo1 (Apr 13, 2005)

The other day my car used around a half of tank of gas to go 19 miles on the highway and i have no idea why. I could tell it was flooding itself while running because it would kind of bog down when i accelerated. But for some reason it is really sucking up the fuel. Does anyone have any reason as to why it would use a half a tank to go 19 miles down a single road with no stops aroudn 65mph?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

your injectors could be stuck open for some reason, or your throttle cable could be sticking. you might have leak in your tank or lines. lots of stuff. i'd deffently look at the cable and injectors first.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

*Additional questions*

Can fuel injector cleaner help in this situation?
I believe my altima '95 needs some injector cleaning,but I don't know what product to buy. Please tell me if somebody know an effective and not very expensive Injector cleaner.
I also wonder,can Fuel System Treatment or Cleaner clean injectors as good as Injector Cleaner?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i use 1 can of Seafoam everytime the season changes. i think that its a fuel system cleaner and an injector cleaner all in one. but i've been using it all my life and its never let me down. i think its only like 6 or 7 bucks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> i use 1 can of Seafoam everytime the season changes. i think that its a fuel system cleaner and an injector cleaner all in one. but i've been using it all my life and its never let me down. i think its only like 6 or 7 bucks.


did you run the codes on the ecu? this much fuel running thru the system is going to trip a sensor or code. when was the last time the o2 sensor was changed? they only last about 65k miles... as far as additives go, nissan doesnt suggest it. thats straight from the manual. the throttle linkage cant be stuck or else youd be flying down the highway. check little things first - spark plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor along with the timing. all of these things will affect the mileage. dont forget to check the air filter too.


----------

